
Show HN: Scratch – a simple editor for live coding graphics with JS - htor
https://github.com/htor/scratch
======
gmemstr
Might want to look into changing the name, since Scratch is a block-based
programming project MIT runs
[https://scratch.mit.edu/](https://scratch.mit.edu/) and makes discoverability
a lot more difficult.

